# [SOLVED] Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello there! I am hoping to get help on this issue I am having. I have just reformatted my Fujitsu A6120 lifebook laptop and I downloaded all the drivers and everything installed fine except for the Intel PRO/Wireless Network Driver. I even downloaded the driver from Support Downloads. After I installed it, a notification popped up in the task bar with the Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless saying Driver is not installed. Please help ray:

edit: in device manager, under network adapters there is only the 1394 net adapter and there are yellow exclamation marks in other devices.


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Driver Problem*

Hello there! I am hoping to get help on this issue I am having. I have just reformatted my Fujitsu A6120 lifebook laptop and I downloaded all the drivers and everything installed fine except for the Intel PRO/Wireless Network Driver. I even downloaded the driver from  Support Downloads. After I installed it, a notification popped up in the task bar with the Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless saying Driver is not installed. Please help









edit: in device manager, under network adapters there is only the 1394 net adapter and there are yellow exclamation marks in other devices.


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

What version of windows are you using..i am guessing XP SP3 from your profile but just need to double check.

Can you try to download and install Belarc advisor (from another pc) and find the exact make and model of your wireless network card. Then search for these and install the driver.

Maz


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Driver Problem*

Did you install the chipset?


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Driver Problem*

yes i did install the chipset


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

Yes, I am using Windows XP SP3 :laugh: and i downloaded the Belarc advisor, but I cannot find the wireless network card


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

here are the Belarc advisor info, Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: owner (in MSHOME) — pewpew 
Profile Date: Monday, September 05, 2011 7:59:00 PM 
Advisor Version: 8.2d 
Windows Logon: Jerry 


Plan for your next computer refresh...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Operating System new – server roles System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)
Installed: 9/5/2011 2:25:39 AM FUJITSU LifeBook A6120 
System Serial Number: R8701541
Enclosure Type: Notebook 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.00 gigahertz Intel Core2 Duo
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: FUJITSU FJNB1E4 
Bus Clock: 167 megahertz
BIOS: FUJITSU // Phoenix Technologies Ltd. Version 1.08 05/19/2008 
new USB Storage Use in past 30 Days (mouse over last used for details) new Hosted Virtual Machines (mouse over name for details) 
Last Used 
Staples Relay UFD -- drive 1, s/n 20060774230F17207EB6, rev 1.00 9/5/2011 7:57:17 PM 
Nokia E71, s/n 352925025231806, rev 1.0 9/5/2011 4:01:31 AM* 


* Possibly used again before the reboot following this time. None discovered 
Drives new – drive encryption Memory Modules c,d 
250.05 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
245.02 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-850S [Optical drive]

Hitachi HTS542525K9SA00 [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 080612BB6F00WDE5PURG, rev BBFOC31P, SMART Status: Healthy
Staples Relay UFD USB Device [Hard drive] (4.00 GB) -- drive 1 3064 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'DDRII 1' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DDRII 2' has 1024 MB 
Local Drive Volumes new – volume encryption 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 250.05 GB 245.02 GB free 

Network Drives 
None discovered 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Jerry 9/5/2011 7:41:20 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account None discovered 
Controllers Display 
Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828
Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (2x) Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family [Display adapter] (2x)
Fujitsu [Monitor] (s/n 6) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Generic CardBus Controller
O2Micro Integrated MMC/SD controller
O2Micro Integrated MS/xD Controller
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836
Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A Realtek High Definition Audio 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] Group Policies 
No details available None discovered 
Communications new – connection speed & status Other Devices 
Agere Systems HDA Modem


1394 Net Adapter 
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
USB Video Device
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device [Mouse]
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub (7x) 

See your entire network map...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Network Map (mouse over IP address for physical address) [Back to Top] 
No details available 

Find your security vulnerabilities...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
These required security hotfixes were not found installed (using the 08/09/2011 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary with definitions version 2011.8.26.1). Note: Security benchmarks require that Critical and Important severity security hotfixes must be installed. 
Q923561 - Important (details...) 
Q946648 - Important (details...) 
Q950762 - Important (details...) 
Q950974 - Important (details...) 
Q951376 - Critical (details...) 
Q952004 - Important (details...) 
Q952069 - Important (details...) 
Q952954 - Critical (details...) 
Q954155 - Critical (details...) 
Q954459 - Important (details...) 
Q956572 - Important (details...) 
Q956744 - Critical (details...) 
Q956802 - Critical (details...) 
Q956844 - Critical (details...) 
Q958644 - Critical (details...) 
Q959426 - Moderate (details...) 
Q960803 - Critical (details...) 
Q960859 - Important (details...) 
Q961501 - Moderate (details...) 
Q969059 - Important (details...) 
Q971657 - Important (details...) 
Q972270 - Low (details...) 
Q973507 - Critical (details...) 
Q973540 - Critical (details...) 
Q973815 - Critical (details...) 
Q973869 - Critical (details...) 
Q973904 - Important (details...) 
Q974112 - Critical (details...) 
Q974318 - Moderate (details...) 
Q974392 - Important (details...) 
Q974571 - Important (details...) 
Q975025 - Critical (details...) 
Q975558 - Critical (details...) 
Q975560 - Critical (details...) 
Q975562 - Critical (details...) 
Q975713 - Critical (details...) 
Q977816 - Critical (details...) 
Q977914 - Critical (details...) 
Q978338 - Moderate (details...) 
Q978542 - Critical (details...) 
Q978601 - Critical (details...) 
Q978695 - Critical (details...) 
Q978706 - Moderate (details...) 
Q979309 - Critical (details...) 
Q979482 - Critical (details...) 
Q979687 - Important (details...) 
Q980436 - Critical (details...) 
Q981322 - Critical (details...) 
Q981997 - Important (details...) 
Q982132 - Critical (details...) 
Q982665 - Critical (details...) 
Q2079403 - Critical (details...) 
Q2115168 - Critical (details...) 
Q2229593 - Critical (details...) 
Q2296011 - Important (details...) 
Q2347290 - Critical (details...) 
Q2360937 - Important (details...) 
Q2378111 - Important (details...) 
Q2387149 - Moderate (details...) 
Q2393802 - Important (details...) 
Q2412687 - Critical (details...) 
Q2419632 - Critical (details...) 
Q2423089 - Important (details...) 
Q2440591 - Important (details...) 
Q2443105 - Important (details...) 
Q2476490 - Critical (details...) 
Q2478960 - Important (details...) 
Q2478971 - Important (details...) 
Q2479943 - Critical (details...) 
Q2481109 - Important (details...) 
Q2483185 - Critical (details...) 
Q2485663 - Important (details...) 
Q2503665 - Important (details...) 
Q2506212 - Important (details...) 
Q2507618 - Important (details...) 
Q2507938 - Important (details...) 
Q2508272 - Critical (details...) 
Q2508429 - Critical (details...) 
Q2509553 - Important (details...) 
Q2510581 - Critical (details...) 
Q2535512 - Critical (details...) 
Q2536276 - Critical (details...) 
Q2544521 - Critical (details...) 
Q2544893 - Important (details...) 
Q2555917 - Important (details...) 
Q2559049 - Critical (details...) 
Q2566454 - Important (details...) 
Q2567680 - Important (details...) 
Q2570222 - Moderate (details...) 

Hotfixes from Windows Update (agent version 5.4.3790.5512) install automatically. 

Manage all your software licenses...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Software Licenses [Back to Top] 

Belarc - Advisor d588db97 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 76487-640-5536995-23459 (Key: MR49R-DRJXX-M6PX2-V96BF-8CKBJ) 
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP 12345-111-1111111-13056 
Microsoft - Windows XP Professional 76487-640-5536995-23459 (Product Key removed - that's a No-No) 
Find unused software and reduce licensing costs...
click for Belarc's System Management products 

Software Versions & Usage (mouse over i for details, click i for location) [Back to Top] 
i i Agere Soft Modem Call Progress Service Version 1.0.0.5
i i Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 8.2d
i i Bluetooth Stack for Windows by TOSHIBA Version 1, 0, 1402, 0
i Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba Version 5, 0, 0, 0
i Bluetooth Stack for Windows by TOSHIBA Version 5.0.0.4
i Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.5512
i i Fujitsu Hotkey Utility Version 2, 8, 2, 0
i i FUJITSU LIMITED - Button handler Version 2, 5, 0, 0
i FUJITSU LIMITED - Ecology Version 2, 0, 3, 0
i FUJITSU LIMITED - LifeBook Application Panel Version 4, 4, 0, 0
i i Intel(R) Common User Interface Version 6.14.10.4859
i i Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Version 13, 5, 0, 0
i Macromedia, Inc. - Shockwave Flash Version 6,0,79,0 i Manual 
i Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.7.0.16599
i i Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2900.5512
i i Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 4.7.3001
i i Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4001.5512
i Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0
i Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01
i Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1
i Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1132.0
i i Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.4503
i i O2Micro International - O2 MS1/MP1 Service Version 1, 0, 0, 3
i i Synaptics Pointing Device Driver Version 10.0.17 20Sep07
i i Vimicro - VM331 StiMnt Version 1, 0, 0, 1


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

Hi miden,

Try going directly to the Intel's site to download your Wi-Fi driver.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Driver Problem*

What Devices are listed in "Other Devices"

Post the Hardware Id for the devices



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


Your model may have shipped with Atheros wireless chip.


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Driver Problem*

It just says Ethernet Controller, Ethernet Controller and Unknown Device and Unknown Device


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Driver Problem*

Post the hardware id and maybe we can find the correct drivers.


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

where do i go to find that?


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

ethernet controller
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4363&SUBSYS_139A10CF&REV_12
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4363&SUBSYS_139A10CF
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4363&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4363&CC_0200

ethernet controller ( a different one)
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_139C10CF&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_139C10CF
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_0200

modem device on HD audio bus
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10CF144D&REV_1002
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10CF144D


Unknown
ACPI\FUJ02B1
*FUJ02B1

Unknown (A different one)
ACPI\FUJ02E3
*FUJ02E3


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

Go *here* and choose your system model

Install the LAN (Marvell) driver and the Atheros Wireless driver for Windows XP


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

Okay, I will try that out, thank you ! Will get back to you asap to see if its working!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*



> Unknown
> ACPI\FUJ02B1
> *FUJ02B1


Try the steps listed *here*



> Unknown (A different one)
> ACPI\FUJ02E3
> *FUJ02E3


Install the Fujitsu System Extension driver from the support site I linked you to earlier.


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

"Install the LAN (Marvell) driver" how do i do that? its not an .exe file.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

Once the file is download and you run the file it should store it in (C:/Windows)

Open Device Manager> right-click the ethernet controller and update driver.

Point the wizard to the location where the driver is stored (C:/Windows)


----------



## miden (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

Thank you oh so very much! Sorry for all the trouble! You were very patient and I thank you very much for it ! You're awesome! All the steps and directions you provided solved my problems! It is now working fine! Thank you so much once again! You do a great job !


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Network Driver Not Installed*

Glad you got it sorted. Your are very Welcome.


----------

